# Storing cabbage...



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Is cabbage good frozen? I need a way to put up our cabbage harvest and kraut is out of the question...hubby won't touch it. I don't have a pressure cooker so can't can them. My only option is freezing. We usually eat cabbage boiled, so I'm thinking freezing may be just fine. Anyone ever try it before?


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Here is another thread about cabbage that discusses freezing it. 
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=263393

HTH


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks. Did a little online research and I will be freezing cabbage tomorrow evening!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Another way to store it if you have a basement that is cool, is to wrap each head in newspaper type paper and store in flat boxes. When you unwrap a head, the outer leaves might be a bit blackened, but you peel those off and the heads will be nice and useable til spring. You can sometimes get end rolls of paper from your local newspaper for free or very little cost. Otherwise, use printed newspaper, as you'll be pulling off the outer leaves anyway.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

No basement so I'll have to freeze it.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

RL, do you have a dehydrator?? I chop it up, dry, and store in a jar. It takes up hardly any space and is easy to throw a handful into soup or stew in the winter...just a thought.
Also, my Polish grandmother froze the heads whole and unblanched. when she took the head out of the freezer, the leaves were nice and pliable for making piggies (stuffed cabbage rolls)


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Dehydrated is great in soups, stews, etc.!


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

We cook up a bunch of bierrock filling and freeze it that way all the time


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

You could make up a bunch of cabbage rolls and freeze them too.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I second dehydrating it, it rehydrate wonderfully for anything you are making that's cooked (IE not cole slaw). I also grew up with a mom the froze the head whole then thawed to make cabbage rolls. So much easier then blanching them then trying to roll them. I cheat and use dried and make it as a casserole instead of nice little rolls....faster, too.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Jan in CO said:


> Another way to store it if you have a basement that is cool, is to wrap each head in newspaper type paper and store in flat boxes. When you unwrap a head, the outer leaves might be a bit blackened, but you peel those off and the heads will be nice and useable til spring. You can sometimes get end rolls of paper from your local newspaper for free or very little cost. Otherwise, use printed newspaper, as you'll be pulling off the outer leaves anyway.


Hot dang! :sing: I did not know this and always lament that I can't store it in a way that preserves it the way we like it. Thank you!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Nope, no dehydrator so I put them all in the freezer tonight.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I prefer canning it just to save room, but I have frozen it too. I just grab out a bunch for stir fry or veggie soup when I need it.


----------

